# suzuki efi 20 problems



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey, I bought a new Suzuki df20 a couple months ago, broke it in without any problems, and then had it strand me out fishing a few weeks ago--turned it off to fish and it never came close to starting again. I've had it at a certified Suzuki mechanic for over three weeks now and am no closer to finding out what's wrong with it--since it won't start and is all manual, the mechanic told me today they can't run diagnostics without a "pest harness" (??not sure I have that right) that they don't have. Does anyone have recommendations for a mechanic who knows how to fix a new Suzuki? I'm in Gainesville, FL but at this point would travel anywhere Jax to Tampa. There are a number of certified service/dealers as I get to those cities, so hoping for some suggestions from those with experience.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

if they dont have a perl system test harness then theyre not really the place to be....
does it try to fire at all ???


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Man that sucks I've been eyeing those zuki motors for a while. What dealer have you had it at? The only one I know of is out in high springs and I haven't had great experiences with them myself. If an authorized dealer doesn't have a test harness they should get one! Guess this is why I haven't seen you out at WAC lately.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I wonder what went wrong. I have one and it runs great.  No problems.  

There's a Suzuki outboard dealer/service center by me (St. Cloud, FL)...


----------



## DAVE_THOMAS (Jul 26, 2012)

Check the serial number to see if its affected by the fuel pump recall


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Take it to someone who really is a factory service center that would have the proper diagnostic equipment/tools to actually diagnose and repair the motor. 

I can't give you any recommendations other than to run away from the place the boat is at now.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for advice. I took it from the place in High Springs, with which I had a not so good experience and brought it down to a certified place in Dunnellon, who claimed to have the harness needed to run diagnostics. According to the last mechanic, it didn't seem to be the fuel pump. I'll be interested to find out what it is though. Since I last shut it off, it hasn't so much as coughed in any attempts to get it started. Hopefully this is a random problem. I'll update when I hear something.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Advanced Marine in Jacksonville, they are good guys, They are on Craven road.



Alex


----------



## jon_jorstad (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello, I am new to the forum and Edfish's posts caught my attention and would like to ask if the problem has been resolved.

I am also experiencing problems with my DF20A, had to troll back to the landing the last 4 trips out. My motor starts up great and seems to run fine until I shut it down. Then I am dead in the water, it just wont fire. 20-30 minutes later it will fire right back up. 

I took it to the local Suzuki dealer here where the mechanic suspected it was vapor locking but something else was telling him otherwise, the senior mechanic also noted this.

The last I have heard is that they have made a few calls now to Suzuki and are still waiting for them to call back. Motor went in the shop May 27th. When hooked up to the diagnostics motor had 13.5 hours on it.

Was unable to find any info online about any recalls,
serial is # 02002F 410152


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Datsroj that sounds exaclty like vapor lock.


----------



## jon_jorstad (Jun 19, 2014)

mechanics notes: Could not duplicate failure until engine was run for approx 45 minutes. Believe engine is starting to vapor lock. changed oil, plugs, and filters before attempting to run again. Same problem occurred. Recontacting Suzuki to advise.

He also noted engine temp was 130* ( within specs )


----------



## So1oners (Sep 16, 2013)

It might sound stupid but I had the same thing when I used ethanol. I now use 90 octane recreational fuel with no problems. I have a 9.9 though. Just a FYI.


----------



## jon_jorstad (Jun 19, 2014)

dumped the rest of the tank in my auto, next trip out will be with non oxygenated fuel. @ 4.13/gal glad its only a 3 gallon tank


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Did your engine light flash when it had 20 hrs on it and time for the 20 hr oil change? I have had mine since Feb and I ran it 10 hours the first day I had it. It hasn't started flashing and I haven't changed the oil. I only fish once or twice a month but I would think I have 20 hrs on it by now. Knock on wood it runs fantastic and ALWAYS starts on the first pull.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear about others have problems with this motor, and I apologize for not updating sooner. My issue appeared to be a bad wiring harness that Suzuki fixed at no cost to me. I haven't had any other problems since, and I run fuel with ethanol (and sea foam), and fish the boat about once a week. After reading these posts I guess I may use ethanol-free fuel. When I burn <2 gallons a trip, the marginal increase in cost is pretty minimal. 

I think the biggest thing I learned from this experience was not to trust the label "authorized service mechanic". Both places I took my motor had the same "pedigree" from Suzuki, but one did nothing but waste my time and didn't have the tools or knowledge to address the problem, the other fixed it very quickly. Unfortunately, I'm not sure how to judge the difference without the experience.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I let my cousin drive mine last time we were out. The gas connection pulled off of the fuel tank and he didnt know until it ran out of gas apparently. We hooked it back up and could not get to start. We trolled it back and took it home. I quick 1/2 second shot of starting fluid started it right up and after a few minutes it was back to idling smooth and quiet. A gas soaked rag held at the air intake or a shot of WD40 could have also done the trick I suppose for me. Sad to hear it was something more complex for yours.


----------



## Chesapeake Nick (Jul 14, 2019)

'Nano-Skiff' said:


> I let my cousin drive mine last time we were out. The gas connection pulled off of the fuel tank and he didnt know until it ran out of gas apparently. We hooked it back up and could not get to start. We trolled it back and took it home. I quick 1/2 second shot of starting fluid started it right up and after a few minutes it was back to idling smooth and quiet. A gas soaked rag held at the air intake or a shot of WD40 could have also done the trick I suppose for me. Sad to hear it was something more complex for yours.


I know this is an old post but maybe someone will read it like I did . I had the clear fuel pick up straw in the gas tank fall off. The engine couldn't pick up fuel so it stalled. you have to take the 4 screws off the top of the tank and remove the traw and put it back on with a plastic wire tie. Suzuki sent me a new one but it too slid off. Now...I have another problem with my 2016 20dfa the engine runs a little rougher than it used to and the red warning light comes on and the engine shuts down. The engine restarts and runs at slow idle speed . The only thing I did was change the prop 9.25 x 10 alum. to 9.25 x 10 stainless. I always use 93 octane with stabil .


----------

